# For sale: EV 'kitset' (batteries not included)



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

Good luck with your sale Chris. Sounds like a very good deal and would make a great project for someone. Getting all the parts together is often the hardest part with all the waiting from overseas suppliers. Petrol prices are creeping back up again I see. Someone could get this car on the road quite quickly from here.


----------



## zppz (May 18, 2008)

Thanks Rex. I had also noticed the gas price climbing, not as dramatic as last year but still rising.

I should have added that I am in Pukekohe, so I could deliver the EV parts between Auckland and Hamilton.


----------

